# Rerolling the Featured Threads System.



## Null (Feb 27, 2015)

A while back I picked up a promising add-on for highlighting cool threads. I dropped it because the change was very poorly perceived and I probably handled it without much finesse.

So I'm trying it out again. Instead of having a red type up a notice when something interesting happens, the interesting post will get sent to the front page by one of two mechanisms.

Any thread in the Lolcow board that receives 50 posts in 48 hours (may tweak depending on results).
Any thread highlighted by a staff member.
These notices _can_ be dismissed, so if you check it out &/or you don't care about it, feel free to can it.

I'm going to promote @applecat @Hunger Mythos and @chimpchan to thread highlighters as a part of the test. Their only responsibility is to feature threads they think other people may like.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 27, 2015)

Can you remove the user picture from the feature please? I feel like its too big, esp for mobile users.


----------



## Null (Feb 28, 2015)

chimpchan said:


> Can you remove the user picture from the feature please? I feel like its too big, esp for mobile users.


Avatars are automatically hidden on mobile platforms. If you are using an iPhone I would suggest you stop using an iPhone.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Feb 28, 2015)

How do we dismiss the notice? Usually on the emmanual ones there was an X at the top right but I don't see one here....


----------



## Null (Mar 1, 2015)

Mr. 0 said:


> How do we dismiss the notice? Usually on the emmanual ones there was an X at the top right but I don't see one here....


should be an arrow with dismiss notice in the menu.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Mar 1, 2015)

Null said:


> should be an arrow with dismiss notice in the menu.



Actually, this is incorrect. I have tested against buttslave and there is no arrow. The arrow only shows up for staff.

Disimssal ability would probably require you modify the mod.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 3, 2015)

@Null my iphone was made my slavesians!


----------



## LN 910 (Dec 28, 2017)

Null said:


> A while back I picked up a promising add-on for highlighting cool threads. I dropped it because the change was very poorly perceived and I probably handled it without much finesse.
> 
> So I'm trying it out again. Instead of having a red type up a notice when something interesting happens, the interesting post will get sent to the front page by one of two mechanisms.
> 
> ...


I guess Salt Mines aren't automatically featured?


----------

